# Need some advice



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

HI i just put bought a bow and i was wondering what kind of brodheads i should get i was thinking about spitfires but im not sure any one have any other brod heads they really like

thanks Gary


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i shoot 100 gr. 3 blade muzzy's and love them. but there are alot of good broadheads on the market, and alot of people on here will swear by them. to name a few u might wanna look at, muzzy, crimson talon, grim reaper, steel force, many to chose from. make your selection of expandable, or fixed blade. then 2, 3, or 4 blade heads, and go from there. good luck with it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ANother one to look at is Slick Tricks, I love 'em!!!


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I would recommend the Rage slipcam broadheads, this has been my first year hunting with them and man, they leave a devastating 2" cutting diameter and open on impact.... i have also heard great things about the slick trix...

good luck :sniper:


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 28, 2006)

hi
i have always used muzzy and i think the world of them they are the sharpest i have seen i always used 90 grain 4 blade but i recomend a 115 grain or higher just because of the 1&1/8 cutting diameter or mx fours in 100 grain


----------

